#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  DIN 8074 for HDPE pipe

## SIM2

Dear All
I'm Looking for DIN 8074 standard for High Density Polyetyleen Pipe


please shearSee More: DIN 8074 for HDPE pipe

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SIM2

Dear sir
thanks for uploading the file,however it is no longer exist
please upload again
regards

----------


## Nabilia

DIN 8074-1999 Polyethylene (PE) pipes - Dimensions.pdf	6.123 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SIM2

Thank

----------


## selmagis

Yes, thanks.

----------


## shinestar

If you need that pipe that you can contact us:info@hn-shinestar.cn.because I am a manufacturer of pipes.

----------


## sky002

anyone has download this file pls reupload it. All link died...
Thanks in advance!

----------


## gtpol57

Try next
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> anyone has download this file pls reupload it. All link died...
> Thanks in advance!







> Try next
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear All,

Find here another copy of this norm.

Regards

----------


## jvasiliadis

Thanks!!!

----------


## tufanbora

I will appreciate if you share DIN 8074:2011, and DIN 8075:2011

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

See More: DIN 8074 for HDPE pipe

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello everyone!!

 Can anyone send me din 2405 standard or upload it please??
 e-mail: viskzsenior@gmail.com

 Thanks 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

